# Helping friends and family understand SAD



## 1icepop (Apr 12, 2014)

I am not a gifted writer, but I wanted to write something so that my friends and family would understand what it's like to live with Social Anxiety Disorder. Two of my kids suffer from this disorder, as well as myself and my husband. I was so nervous about sharing the link through e-mail, and Facebook, but I received a lot of positive feedback. I had several friends who had never heard of SAD, but after reading my article, they realized that they also suffered from the condition. Check it out, and feel free to share. https://1icepop234.wordpress.com/2014/04/12/social-anxiety/
I also share an article I wrote on Asperger's Syndrome.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Sure you're not a writer? You make good observations and express yourself very well  
(Though personally, I'm not religious, so I don't really agree with that aspect of the text).


----------



## 1icepop (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for reading. I am overall pretty happy with how it turned out, but it took me months to write. I have a really hard time expressing myself, but when I write, I can eventually make my disjointed thoughts come together.


----------



## Reisender314 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Wow*

Quite the read! I hope you don't mind if I link to your post in my own blog about mental health awareness. It was wonderful and I think many people would enjoy reading it and be informed in the process.


----------



## 1icepop (Apr 12, 2014)

Reisender314,
I found, and enjoyed reading your blog. I would be honored if you would share the link to my article. Thanks


----------



## Musicks (Mar 2, 2015)

1icepop said:


> I wanted people to understand what it's like to live with Social Anxiety Disorder. Me, my husband and 2 of my kids have SAD. [/url]


 Wow great post! For myself, you hit the nail on the head for so many situations. It's well written too. :yes

I'm gonna share it on twitter. I don't have a big network but who cares, doin it anyway. Do you have a twitter handle? I can mention you in it or not, up to you.

Thank you for sharing!:clap:clap


----------



## 1icepop (Apr 12, 2014)

Musicks said:


> Wow great post! For myself, you hit the nail on the head for so many situations. It's well written too. :yes
> 
> I'm gonna share it on twitter. I don't have a big network but who cares, doin it anyway. Do you have a twitter handle? I can mention you in it or not, up to you.
> 
> Thank you for sharing!:clap:clap


I am not on twitter. Thank you so much for reading and sharing my post!


----------



## handheart (Feb 13, 2016)

I read your post and i find it very useful for us and other people also .Thanks very much


----------



## 1icepop (Apr 12, 2014)

:smile2:


----------

